# 36 weeks but struggling



## george83

Hi ladies I feel like a bit of a fraud writing here as my little boy made it to 36 weeks and I know lots of your babies on here are a much smaller gestation. But did any body else have a baby born at 36 weeks whose really struggled. I had to have an emergency c section as I was bleeding heavily so never went into labour which the nurses think might be partly the cause but he's just taking his time picking up. The nurse today said he's probably going to be in past his due date as he's moving so slowly. I know every baby is different and you can't compare but all I keep hearing are stories of babies born at 36 weeks being healthy and going home yet my little boy isn't :cry:


----------



## Srrme

They normally tell you they will be in until their due date or after. My 28.6 weeker and 35 weeker came home before their due dates. My 35 weeker was in the NICU for 3 weeks establishing feeds. He was also on low-flow oxygen due to the altitude. 

I'm sure your little boy will be fine! He just needs time to finish growing. Take 1 day at a time, mama! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: im sorry to hear he is struggling hun. and dont feel like a "fraud" this part of the board is prem and nicu babies so regardless of gestation.. hes still in the nicu huni. 

my lil one was born at 36 weeks and struggled with breathing.. after 24 hours he was ok though. we were in an extra 2 days after that for feeding/anti biotics and jaundice treatment.


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> :hugs: im sorry to hear he is struggling hun. and dont feel like a "fraud" this part of the board is prem and nicu babies so regardless of gestation.. hes still in the nicu huni.
> 
> my lil one was born at 36 weeks and struggled with breathing.. after 24 hours he was ok though. we were in an extra 2 days after that for feeding/anti biotics and jaundice treatment.

Thank you :hugs: but don't be too nice too me as it makes me cry :cry: my little one had to have photo therapy last night for his jaundice too but it worked and he's now off it. He came off his oxygen feed when we got there today so for the first time we got to see his face properly but then he didn't cope well enough so they put his tube back on :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww Hun the best price of advice I can give you is always be prepared for a backward step before a forward step. That's great that he is off the phototherapy though! So there's one really good step forward. Sometimes they just need an extra day or two on the oxygen so try not worry too much :hugs: xx


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> Aww Hun the best price of advice I can give you is always be prepared for a backward step before a forward step. That's great that he is off the phototherapy though! So there's one really good step forward. Sometimes they just need an extra day or two on the oxygen so try not worry too much :hugs: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you. Luckily the nurse warned us it might happen so it wasn't a total shock but thank you x x


----------



## sethsmummy

How is he today Hun? And how are you? I hope your managing to get in time to eat and sleep while being there for your little man xx


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> How is he today Hun? And how are you? I hope your managing to get in time to eat and sleep while being there for your little man xx

He's doing ok thank you :hugs: they took him off his oxygen/flow rate machine again for a bit today but he's still finding it difficult to breathe by himself so he's having to go back on it later. His milk feeds are increasing though and the amount of glucose he's having has gone right down so hopefully by tomorrow he'll just be on milk :happydance: it's amazing how I have no idea what I'm actually talking about but it seems to have become normal already!

I'm finding it difficult splitting time between hospital and 2 others at home, I'm sure my 3 year old thinks we don't love him now :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww huni that bits really hard but I promise you they others will be fine. You can more than make up for lost time when he gets home. When ds3 was in hospital I only saw my eldest two once in three weeks. 

ThTs fantastic progress! I will have everything crossed the glucose can stop tomorrow Hun. I am so glad to hear he managed some time off the oxygen. That's encouraging. He may only need it for short times now/through the night xx


----------



## kanga

Yes my
35 weeker was a very slow
Burner. 

Don't compare your lo to other babies in scbu or think he should be here or there by now. It's not a rush or race. Just enjoy your baby x


----------



## sethsmummy

morning hun! how are you both this morning? Have they managed to go onto just milk now? 

sending a daily hug :hugs:


----------



## george83

Thanks again for asking after him sorry I missed this. We were giving his brothers a 'normal' day yesterday so I feel like we neglected baby quite a bit. He's still not getting to that final stage with his breathing and he's still losing weight. But they said he's keeping his temperature up which is one of the things they want before we can take him home and he's just on milk feeds which are now two hourly instead of one. So a bit of a mixed bag yesterday. We're going to spend a good few hours with him today so hopefully he'll be better again today too


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Hun. That's ok. I plan to send you daily love and hugs for support. Doesn't matter if you read them when I write then just as long as you know someone is here supporting you :) 

This fantastic with them temp and milk Hun. The breathing will come. I know it's not the same thing but with rohan one day they took him off and within ten minutes his days were dropping so r had to go back on. Two days later he was able to come off completely. When he was in the specialist hospital as long as they could turn his oxygen down by a little every 24 hours they were more than happy with that. Xxx

:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: <3


----------



## george83

Thank you again x x

Today has been his best day so far - we had a phone call late last night to say he was being moved from high dependency ward to low dependency ward, and then by this morning he was out of his incubator and into a cot bed and his feeding tube has been removed and he's now taking bottles. He's literally just got to start gaining weight and he can come home, he's lost it everyday so far so thus could be hard for him. So much progress in such a short space of time. I find myself worrying it's too much too quick though!


----------



## sethsmummy

Ah Hun that it amazing news!! 

Try not worry. It's like magic once babies turn that corner. When my little one was very poorly he literally went from one day struggling to the next he'd turned a corner and things just got better and better. It's always a worry but that's natural. I still panic at everything now and we've been home almost 3 months xx


----------



## george83

Thank you :hugs:

We're literally jyst waiting for him to have a few days of gaining wait now and that's it. He's still being slow with some bottles but we're closer to getting him home than before


----------



## sethsmummy

ahh thats fantastic. Give it a day or two and he will start picking up. it will use more calories as hes learning to bottle feed but he will soon pick up. :D xxx

:hugs: <3


----------



## george83

Thank you again! 

He out on enough weight yesterday for them to be happy but as he lost more than usual he needs to do it for a few days before they'll let him out. We're going in the right direction though


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: Thats the best news ever :D hopefully you can be home by the end of next week! :wohoo: 

:hugs: <3


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

He didn't put on enough weight yesterday :cry: so they've just his milk for a high energy feed. The dietitian will review him on Monday so he's going to in until then at least. Each nurse has a different opinion and it's hard keeping up with what each one is expecting from him so yesterday was a really tough and frustrating day, I think at one point even my oh walked out on a nurse as he was crying.


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh jeez Hun thats terrible :( put your foot down with them and tell them you want one set of goals from one nurse. That's not fair that each nurse is changing the expectations. He's only tiny so will take time to build up his weight. Rohan was only putting on an oz or two at most each day when he started gaining again and sometimes not even that. 

Is it nutricia infatrini they've put him on Hun? 

Big big hugs for you and your other half. Please don't feel afraid to voice your opinions to the nurses Hun. They may be caring for him but you are his parents xxxx

:hugs: <3 xx


----------



## BabyCleo

Hey! While im pregnant with my first with no advice I just wanted to send you hugs! I read this thread and im just sending you love <3


----------



## sethsmummy

<3 :hugs:


----------



## george83

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Can you believe after having such a crappy day at the hospital on Friday they discharged him yesterday so I have my baby at home now :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy!! They decided that he had put on enough weight with his new milk and sent us home with a prescription for that. They still messed us around with one doctor saying we couldn't go and the consultant over riding that decision so we're being monitored by the community nurses and the health visitor but I know her from my previous 2 children so feel pretty happy about that. 

Thank you agsin for all your support, I feel awful for the poor mummies and daddies that were in the units with us that are still there and have a long way to go still so I hope I can support somebody the way you have with me - thank you for everything :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh :dance: :dance: :dance: that is amazing news! argh im so happy for you hun! theres always that one arsey doctor ;) 

ahh i have a big grin now :haha: so so happy for you both! <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: <3 <3


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> oh my gosh :dance: :dance: :dance: that is amazing news! argh im so happy for you hun! theres always that one arsey doctor ;)
> 
> ahh i have a big grin now :haha: so so happy for you both! <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: <3 <3

Thank you, I really appreciate all your help and support too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Your very welcome Hun in glad I could be here for you. Having a baby in hospital is a really tough time and I'm glad to help anyone I can :hugs:


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> Your very welcome Hun in glad I could be here for you. Having a baby in hospital is a really tough time and I'm glad to help anyone I can :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

How is it having your little man at home Hun? Xx


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> How is it having your little man at home Hun? Xx

It feels very strange having a baby in the house again but it's lovely thank you. I didn't get to get things ready properly before I had him so it's been a bit manic but we're getting there


----------



## sethsmummy

In glad your all settling into it well Hun. If you ever feel like you need to talk about anything feel free to message me :) lots of love xx


----------



## george83

sethsmummy said:


> In glad your all settling into it well Hun. If you ever feel like you need to talk about anything feel free to message me :) lots of love xx

Thank you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

